# Caracas



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*El paseo los proceres en Caracas*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*El paseo los proceres en Caracas*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*El paseo los proceres en Caracas*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*El paseo los proceres en Caracas*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*El paseo los proceres en Caracas*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*El paseo los proceres en Caracas*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*El paseo los proceres en Caracas*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*El paseo los proceres en Caracas*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*El paseo los proceres en Caracas*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*El paseo los proceres en Caracas*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*El paseo los proceres en Caracas*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*El paseo los proceres en Caracas*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*El paseo los proceres en Caracas*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*Paseo los ilustre en Caracas*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*El paseo los proceres en Caracas*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*El paseo los proceres en Caracas*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*Lago del paseo los proceres en Caracas*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*Lago del paseo los proceres en Caracas*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*El paseo los proceres en Caracas*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*El paseo los proceres en Caracas*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*Plaza las 3 gracias en Caracas*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*Plaza las 3 gracias en Caracas*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*Plaza las 3 gracias en Caracas*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*Edificios antiguos en el casco Historico de Caracas*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*Edificios antiguos en el casco Historico de Caracas*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*Edificio aldomar en la parroquia catedral en caracas*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*Edificio aldomar en la parroquia catedral en caracas*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*Edificio aldomar en la parroquia catedral en caracas*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*Edificio aldomar en la parroquia catedral en caracas*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*Edificio antiguo el Imalay en valle abajo en Caracas*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*Edificio antiguo el Imalay en valle abajo en Caracas*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*Iglesia de San Pedro en Caracas*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*Iglesia de San Pedro en Caracas*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*Esculturas de la iglesia de San Pedro en Caracas*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*Esculturas de la iglesia de San Pedro en Caracas*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*Esculturas de la iglesia de San Pedro en Caracas*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*Esculturas de la iglesia de San Pedro en Caracas*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*Cupula de la iglesia de san pedro en Caracas*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*Esculturas de la iglesia de San Pedro en Caracas*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*Iglesia de San Pedro en Caracas*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*El palacio blanco en Caracas*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*Centro Seguros Sudamerica en el rosal en Caracas*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*Chacao en Caracas*


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

BuenS fotos luiji

Enviado desde un celular no sobrevalorado


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*Chacaito en Caracas*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*Centro Comercial el sambil en Caracas*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

Peregrin Tuk said:


> BuenS fotos luiji
> 
> Enviado desde un celular no sobrevalorado


Gracias la ciudad de Caracas tiene mucha arquitectura que no se conoce


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*Centro Comercial Milenium en Caracas*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*Edificios de la Castellana en Caracas*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*Edificios de la Castellana en Caracas*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*Metro de Caracas*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*Chacao en Caracas*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*Avenida Francisco Miranda en Caracas*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*Centro comercial San Ignacio en Caracas*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*Centro comercial San Ignacio en Caracas*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*Centro Simon Bolivar en Caracas*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*Parque Central de Caracas*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*Parque Central de Caracas*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*Parque Central de Caracas*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*Parque Central de Caracas*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*Caracas desde el aire*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*Caracas desde el aire*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*Caracas desde el aire*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*Caracas desde el aire*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*Caracas desde el aire*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*Caracas desde el aire*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*Caracas desde el aire*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*Centro comercial San Ignacio en Caracas*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*centro comercial lider en Caracas*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*El Soto de la plaza Brion de Chacaito en Caracas*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*Plaza Francia en Altamira en Caracas*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*Plaza los vientos en la avenida Bolivar en Caracas*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*Monumento a Francisco de Miranda en caracas*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*Plaza Juan Pablo Segundo en la avenida Francisco de Miranda en Caracas*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*Plaza Bolivar de Chacao en Caracas*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*Plaza Bolivar de Chacao en Caracas*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*Parque los caobos en Caracas*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*Efebo de Maraton en el parque los caobos de Caracas*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*Escultura de Teresa de la Parra en el parque los caobos en Caracas*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*Parque los caobos en Caracas*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*Esculturas del edificio casa Italia en la parroquia la candelaria en Caracas*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*Esculturas del edificio casa Italia en la parroquia la candelaria en Caracas*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*Esculturas del edificio casa Italia en la parroquia la candelaria en Caracas*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*Edificio con esculturas en Caracas*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*Edificio con esculturas en Caracas*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*Edificio con esculturas en Caracas*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*Edificio con esculturas en Caracas*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*Edificio con esculturas en Caracas*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*Edificio con esculturas en Caracas*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*Edificio con esculturas en Caracas*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*Edificio antiguo en santa monica en Caracas*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*Edificio antiguo en santa monica en Caracas*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*Edificio Giuseppe Verdi en bello monte en Caracas*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*Edificio Giuseppe Verdi en bello monte en Caracas*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*Edificio antiguo en la parroquia altagracia en Caracas*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*Edificio antiguo en la parroquia altagracia en Caracas*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*Edificio antiguo en la parroquia altagracia en Caracas*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*Edificio antiguo en la parroquia altagracia en Caracas*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*Edificio antiguo en la parroquia altagracia en Caracas*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*Obelisco de la plaza francia en Caracas*


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

Nice detailed shots.


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## MilbertDavid (Nov 23, 2012)

cool shots.


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## DaveF12 (Nov 25, 2011)

lovely city indeed but where are the beautiful ladies?


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

DaveF12 said:


> lovely city indeed but where are the beautiful ladies?


jajajaj buena pregunta demasiadas mujeres bella tiene venezuela la mas hermozas del mundo


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*Plaza Francia en Altamira en Caracas*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*Plaza Francia en Altamira en Caracas*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*Plaza Francia en Altamira en Caracas*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*Plaza Francia en Altamira en Caracas*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*Antiguo edificio en el bulevar de sabana grande en Caracas.*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*Antiguo edificio en el bulevar de sabana grande en Caracas.*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*Antiguo edificio en el bulevar de sabana grande en Caracas.*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*Antiguo edificio en el bulevar de sabana grande en Caracas.*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*Antiguo edificio en el bulevar de sabana grande en Caracas.*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*Antiguo edificio en el bulevar de sabana grande en Caracas.*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*Estatua de Agustin Aveledo en la plaza de las mercedez en Caracas*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*Estatua de Agustin Aveledo en la plaza de las mercedez en Caracas*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*Puente Republica en la parroquia la Candela ria en Caracas*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*Faroles de la plaza Bolivar de Caracas*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*Faroles de la plaza Bolivar de Caracas*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*Plaza la India en Caracas*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*Bulevard de Catia en Caracas*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*Cementerio General del Sur en Caracas*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*Museo Historico Villa Zoila*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*Museo Historico Villa Zoila*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

It's great to see images of Caracas; not a city that has been featured much at all on SSC.


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*Esculturas del arco de la federacion en el paseo el carvario en Caracas*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*Esculturas del arco de la federacion en el paseo el carvario en Caracas.*

https://c1.staticflickr.com/9/8576/15984452694_47cbde726f_m.jpg


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*Esculturas del arco de la federacion en el paseo el carvario en Caracas*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*Esculturas del arco de la federacion en el paseo el carvario en Caracas*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*Esculturas del arco de la federacion en el paseo el carvario en Caracas*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*Esculturas del arco de la federacion en el paseo el carvario en Caracas*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*Esculturas del arco de la federacion en el paseo el carvario en Caracas*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*Esculturas del arco de la federacion en el paseo el carvario en Caracas*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*Esculturas del arco de la federacion en el paseo el carvario en Caracas*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*Esculturas del arco de la federacion en el paseo el carvario en Caracas*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*Esculturas del arco de la federacion en el paseo el carvario en Caracas*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*Esculturas del arco de la federacion en el paseo el carvario en Caracas*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*Esculturas del arco de la federacion en el paseo el carvario en Caracas*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*Esculturas del arco de la federacion en el paseo el carvario en Caracas*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*Esculturas del arco de la federacion en el paseo el carvario en Caracas*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*Piso del paseo el Carvario en Caracas*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*Esculturas del arco de la federacion en el paseo el carvario en Caracas*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*Esculturas del arco de la federacion en el paseo el carvario en Caracas*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*Esculturas del arco de la federacion en el paseo el carvario en Caracas*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*Esculturas del arco de la federacion en el paseo el carvario en Caracas*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*Esculturas del arco de la federacion en el paseo el carvario en Caracas*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*Esculturas del arco de la federacion en el paseo el carvario en Caracas*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*Esculturas del arco de la federacion en el paseo el carvario en Caracas*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*Esculturas del arco de la federacion en el paseo el carvario en Caracas*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*Esculturas del arco de la federacion en el paseo el carvario en Caracas*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*Esculturas del arco de la federacion en el paseo el carvario en Caracas*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*Esculturas del arco de la federacion en el paseo el carvario en Caracas*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*Arco de la Federacion en Caracas*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*Arco de la Federacion en Caracas*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*Tunel del Paseo el Carvario en Caracas*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*Tunel del Paseo el Carvario en Caracas*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*Tunel del Paseo el Carvario en Caracas*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*Tunel del Paseo el Carvario en Caracas*


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

*Vista del paseo el Carvario en Caracas*


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Would it be possible to make these images bigger - they look great?


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)

Avenida Francisco de Miranda en Caracas


----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## luiyi (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Good, very nice photos from Caracas


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

lovely Caracas, with its thick forested parks with its collection of sculptures, the heritage structures, 
the green environment and of course, the modern development is quite impressive.


----------



## queclasetipo123 (Jul 15, 2008)

Pictures by Alberto Cárdenas @albertobucheli


----------



## queclasetipo123 (Jul 15, 2008)

glga said:


> CARACAS


..


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Really i like latinoamerian cities!

Thanks!


----------



## queclasetipo123 (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## queclasetipo123 (Jul 15, 2008)

*THIS BEAUTIFUL CITY CELEBRATES 448 YEARS*









*Happy Anniversary Caracas*

*one little video from a drone*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice updates from Caracas


----------



## Cedar Teeth (Nov 15, 2008)

Beuaitful, Caracas has really boomed in the last 10 years or so. Such a modern and vibrant metropolis, truly the jewel of South America.


----------



## Salazar Rick (Feb 6, 2009)

Caracas es realmente una ciudad muy moderna y atractiva!


----------



## queclasetipo123 (Jul 15, 2008)

*satellite image of Caracas*


----------



## queclasetipo123 (Jul 15, 2008)

SkyCaracas said:


>





SkyCaracas said:


>


.....


----------



## queclasetipo123 (Jul 15, 2008)

Edificio Literio en Bello Monte:








Parque Central








La otra torre








Basílica Santa Capilla:








En la Carlota:








Las Torres del Silencio:








La Previsora:








Hotel Humboldt:








Facultad de Arquitectura y Urbanismo - UCV:








La Cachucha de la UCV y el Mural de Pedro León Zapata:








Teatro Teresa Carreño:








Teatro Principal, Plaza Bolívar:








Palacio Federal Legislativo y Sede de la Asamblea Nacional:








Casa BA en Valle Arriba:








Arco de la Federación:








Los Próceres:








Villa Monzeglio:








Cuartel de la Guardia de Honor:








Edificio Altamira:








El Obelisco, Plaza Francia:








La Mezquita:








Correo de Carmelitas:








Pasaje Linares, Casco Histórico:








La Catedral de Caracas:








Nuevo Circo:








Palacio de las Academias:








Parque Cristal, Altamira:


----------



## queclasetipo123 (Jul 15, 2008)

tatovzla said:


> *Caracas*​





tatovzla said:


> ​


....


----------



## queclasetipo123 (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

luiyi said:


>


^^ ^^ 
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-s-EW9191E28/Ttd1MT_FvHI/AAAAAAAABaE/qt3STuTsCJ4/s1600/caracas1tm3.jpg - You're Ricardo Rodriguez? 



queclasetipo123 said:


> ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...





queclasetipo123 said:


> *Los Caobos Park*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and many other pics... ^^ :wtf:

^^ ^^



> *Urban Showcase Rules*
> 
> A general remind to all forumers here, this forum is *for self made photos only*.
> You may post your -own- photos in other's forumer(s) thread if you have permission of the thread starter, *but you are not allowed to post photos which are not your own*.
> ...


----------

